# rechargeable batteries and a solar charger



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone got a set up anything like this? If you do how do you like it?
It looks like a good investment. Any thoughts?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I store D, AA, AAA regular batteries (10 year shelf life) at over 150 in each size. I also have some rechargeable batteries for a couple of my vast flashlight collection. However, I have not switched over to a full blown rechargeable mindset. A couple reasons, but one being many years ago I found the units like pictured cheap and with short lifespan as well as performance. have they been improved upon?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have that set up or something very close. I have not had it long but it appears to work OK.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've got this one









Works good. I've used it to charge AA, AAA and a 10,000 MaH USB battery like this one http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11157

I also have a bunch of solar landscape lights that will recharge AA batteries. They work well with eneloop batteries. I have an experiment on here somewhere that shows a fully charged yard light with the high capacity eneloop will run for days on end and still provide useful light with no additional recharging.

One last thing to consider is that you can get adapters for C and D batteries that will accept a AA. I run several D Cell lanterns this way with rechargeable AA batteries.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Has anyone got a set up anything like this? If you do how do you like it?
> It looks like a good investment. Any thoughts?


You can make your own using electronic components and a solar panel. With the proper fixtures and wiring for the batteries it can be setup to ,a few kinds, or most kinds of rechargeable batteries.

There are many plans on the internet. I had one of the best bookmarked on my old computer but never got around to building it. It had charge controller/shutoff, charge indicator, wiring for various battery voltages/capacities. I'll see if I can locate it. It only required pretty simple components like diodes, resistors, LED lights, switches, battery holders, etc


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That panel is so small it will take a very long time just to charge 4 AAs and several days to charge 4 D batteries.


----------

